# Car News - THE NEW POLO MATCH EDITION



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾New Polo Match Edition will be available at Volkswagen Retailers from 21 December
◾Significantly enriched technology and a choice of four engines
◾Volkswagen Polo Match Edition prices start at £13,315 (RRP OTR)








The new Volkswagen Polo Match Edition is packed with technology that adds terrific extra value to one of Volkswagen's best-selling models. The award-winning Polo is the leader in its class thanks to its build quality, smart styling and renowned practicality and these features have been enhanced in the new Polo Match Edition, which will be available to order at Volkswagen Retailers across the UK from 21 December.

The new model includes Car-Net App-Connect which fully integrates the customer's smartphone, where compatible, to their Volkswagen Polo via a USB connection. Depending on the phone, Car-Net App-Connect uses Apple CarPlay, Google Android Auto or MirrorLink to bring the device's functionality to the car by displaying apps on the infotainment touchscreen.








Car-Net's App-Connect functionality enables practical services and information to be accessed, and builds on the features of the Composition Media infotainment system. Selected phone apps such as Spotify and Skype can be operated from the car's touchscreen, and for smartphones that support Google Android Auto, Google Voice control is available.

Volkswagen has also developed a variety of apps for those customers that use MirrorLink to connect their smartphone to the car. These include Call & Remind, in which the driver can make a to-do list while stationary in the car, and Cam Connect, where a GoPro® Hero4 camera can be placed in the car and a still image shown on the infotainment screen on demand - perfect for keeping an eye on back-seat occupants. And the system will even stream video from the camera when the car is moving slowly or is stopped.

The feature count on the Polo Match Edition continues with electrically heated door mirrors, which make life easier and safer on frosty winter mornings. The body-coloured door mirrors have integrated indicators and they also electronically fold, which adds convenience to every-day motoring.

The Polo Match Edition's auto-dimming rear-view mirror is a further example of how Volkswagen incorporates driver-friendly technology into its models. The auto-dimming feature helps to prevent the lights of a car behind from dazzling the driver. Additionally, an LED rain sensor fitted behind the rear-view mirror will automatically turn on the windscreen wipers in wet weather, while the system will even turn on the rear window wiper when the driver selects reverse gear.

Volkswagen's Coming/Leaving Home lights make life easier and safer on dark wintery evenings too. When the driver locks or unlocks the car the dipped-beam headlights, the courtesy lights in the exterior mirrors, the rear lights and the number-plate lighting, all stay on for a short while before they are switched off automatically. This helps the Polo to illuminate the way to the customer's front door.

The Polo Match Edition also includes front and rear parking sensors, cruise control, 15-inch 'Stratford' alloy wheels and manual air conditioning.

Engine options for the Polo Match Edition start with Volkswagen's 1.0-litre 60 PS petrol unit, which is alternatively available in 75 PS form. The 1.2-litre TSI engine has a power output of 90 PS, and is available with a choice of manual or DSG automatic gearboxes. The Match Edition engine range is completed with the 1.4-litre TDI 75 PS engine, which offers 74.3 mpg* on the combined cycle.

The Volkswagen Polo range starts with the S which, like the Match Edition, features a variety of safety features as standard. This includes ABS (Anti-lock Braking System), ESC (Electronic Stability Control) and Automatic Post-Collision Braking. All Polos are also equipped with driver's and front passenger's airbags, and a side head airbag system.

For more details on all the cars in the Volkswagen Polo range, together with brochures and pricing and to use Volkswagen's online configurator, please visit www.volkswagen.co.uk.


----------

